# I have a beautiful Tica registered longhair Tortie/Blue female looking for a stud?



## Mayasmummy (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She is utterly gorgeous, but this isn't a platform for finding studs and queen. You would be best to ask the breeder of your girl for recommendations.


----------



## Mayasmummy (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you for your reply, I am new to this, I was more looking for advice as she is too young yet to breed, She cane from Portugal and the person who had her shipped to the UK sold her to me at 6 months because she didn’t have the time Maya required. She’s very affectionate and wants to be with you all the time which is fine by me. So unfortunately I don’t know how to contact her breeder.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mayasmummy said:


> Thank you for your reply, I am new to this, I was more looking for advice as she is too young yet to breed, She cane from Portugal and the person who had her shipped to the UK sold her to me at 6 months because she didn't have the time Maya required. She's very affectionate and wants to be with you all the time which is fine by me. So unfortunately I don't know how to contact her breeder.


Well, in that case I wouldn't risk breeding her .
If you are keen to breed in the future you would be better to purchae a kitten from the active register and take it from there, you also need to thoroughy research the breed for any heredtary health problems and screening tests available for the breed. In the mean-time get Maya spayed and enjoy her as a lovely pet.


----------



## Mayasmummy (Jan 24, 2020)

She is registered, I have all her paperwork, she’s fine I am sure but thank you for the advice, I am thinking of having her spayed though cause she’s driving us all mad with her howling and since November been in season on and off constantly. Just feel it’s a shame as she has such a lovely temperament and so beautiful, I was hoping to keep one of the kittens. Giving it lots of thought, hence posting in here


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mayasmummy said:


> She is registered, I have all her paperwork, she's fine I am sure but thank you for the advice, I am thinking of having her spayed though cause she's driving us all mad with her howling and since November been in season on and off constantly. Just feel it's a shame as she has such a lovely temperament and so beautiful, I was hoping to keep one of the kittens. Giving it lots of thought, hence posting in here


Is she on the Active register ?


----------



## Mayasmummy (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes she is, I have her breeders name but she lives in Portugal so I can’t see her being able to help.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

In the circumstances it would not be a good idea to breed from her.

If you choose to do so, please at the very least have her DNA tested for breed specific problems which are PKD and blood type. Both are essential; probably moreso blood typing as blood type incompatibility (resulting in death of kittens at a few days old) is common in untested cats.

Ensure the stud is PKD tested, snap tested for FeLV and FIV...AND ask to see copies of results. Walk away if the owner cannot or will not provide them.


----------



## Mayasmummy (Jan 24, 2020)

She’s had all these tests and I’ve been told when I bought her, she can only mate with blood group B cats. I just don’t know where to start looking or if it’s something I want to get involved with. 
I have her pedigree certificate with her parents and grandparents in and her vet records from birth. Just asking as I am new to all this and clicked on the breeding forum to ask advice. I wouldn’t let her breed with any cat I was unsure of.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mayasmummy said:


> I just don't know where to start looking or if it's something I want to get involved with.


The best way to start breeding responsibly is to get involved with your breed of choice by attending shows and breed related meetings and events. Eventually you will find a breeder you click with and who will agree to mentor you. Often the mentor is the person you buy your breeding cat from. 
Your mentor breeder will be the main source of information on things like finding an appropriate stud, relevant health tests to carry out, pedigree research, and then help you through the breeding, pregnancy, litter, choosing families for your kittens etc.

I would start by looking for a mentor, then from there look at breeding 

In the meantime, you may really want to consider spaying your cat. It's hard of her to be intact, and she will be much happier spayed.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Mayasmummy said:


> She is registered, I have all her paperwork.


Are you a member of any of the British Shorthair Clubs?? Although these are affiliated to the GCCF I'd suggest joining up with one. You really are going to need a mentor to help you, as breeding cats is fraught with peril for the novice.

I also recommend going to shows and speaking to the British exhibitors there. There are lots of GCCF shows through the year and TICA shows approximately every month.

Genetic testing isn't just a 'nice to have', it's an essential part of a breeders responsibility. If you do not have genetic paperwork with her registered name on it in your possession then you must get this done before getting her mated. British Shorthair Autoimmune Lymphoproliferative Syndrome (ALPS), Polycystic Kidney Disease (PKD), and Blood Group are all tests available for British SH/LH. There are various labs you can use, but Langford is probably the most used in the UK, followed by UC Davies in the USA.


----------



## Mayasmummy (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you, I am swaying towards this as i also have another female shorthair blue and while Maya is in season they don’t get along, other cat can’t make her out


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Neuter Maya and have her a show neuter to get familiar with the breed, meet breeders and understand the Standard of Points. Breeding is definitely not something to be rushed


----------



## Mayasmummy (Jan 24, 2020)

Tigermoon said:


> Are you a member of any of the British Shorthair Clubs?? Although these are affiliated to the GCCF I'd suggest joining up with one. You really are going to need a mentor to help you, as breeding cats is fraught with peril for the novice.
> 
> I also recommend going to shows and speaking to the British exhibitors there. There are lots of GCCF shows through the year and TICA shows approximately every month.
> 
> Genetic testing isn't just a 'nice to have', it's an essential part of a breeders responsibility. If you do not have genetic paperwork with her registered name on it in your possession then you must get this done before getting her mated. British Shorthair Autoimmune Lymphoproliferative Syndrome (ALPS), Polycystic Kidney Disease (PKD), and Blood Group are all tests available for British SH/LH. There are various labs you can use, but Langford is probably the most used in the UK, followed by UC Davies in the USA.


I have the paperwork, I know the person I got her from, she paid a lot of money for her, the cat is perfect, no illness or genetic problems, shes registered active with TICA, long pedigree history on her certificate, my only problem is like you say, a fraught process, but she is so beautiful and an amazing cat, I would feel sad to take her chance of having one litter away.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Mayasmummy said:


> She is registered, I have all her paperwork, she's fine I am sure but thank you for the advice, I am thinking of having her spayed though cause she's driving us all mad with her howling and since November been in season on and off constantly. Just feel it's a shame as she has such a lovely temperament and so beautiful, I was hoping to keep one of the kittens. Giving it lots of thought, hence posting in here


Is she ACTIVE registered? Not sure what the official TICA term is, but unless she is you won't be able to register her kittens and a decent stud owner wouldn't accept her. Also having a lovely temperament isn't a good reason to breed a cat (a bad temperament is a good reason NOT to breed a cat), and there's no guarantee if you kept a kitten they would get on in the future.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mayasmummy said:


> shes registered active with TICA,


The OP says yes.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> The OP says yes.


Oops missed that!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Mayasmummy said:


> She's had all these tests and I've been told when I bought her, she can only mate with blood group B cats. I just don't know where to start looking or if it's something I want to get involved with.
> I have her pedigree certificate with her parents and grandparents in and her vet records from birth. Just asking as I am new to all this and clicked on the breeding forum to ask advice. I wouldn't let her breed with any cat I was unsure of.


Firstly I would show her to see if she is worthy of breeding from - if she is a good example of her breed. And in the process you might meet some people with suitable studs, that is if she is worth breeding from. You need to explain to the stud owner that you are new to breeding.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Have a look on facebook there are a few groups on there with many BSH and BLH breeders and exhibitors on the groups and quite a few show at TICA shows around the UK. I think there is a group called British shorthairs UK so you might find someone on there who will be willing to help you re showing her and mentoring you. You say she was PKD tested normal before you got her. If thats the case the person you got her from should have given you that documentation as well as all her other paperwork. If that person hasn't got it or didn't give it to you then you need to get that re done before you breed her. It will cost you around £30 , they will send you everything you need to take the sample and then you can send it back to get the results . Langford vets do the testing www.langfordvets.co.uk and you can also get her blood group confirmed at the same time


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I have no idea if TICA requires the testing BSH / BLH for PKD which the GCCF does. Langford also recommend testing for British Shorthair Autoimmune Lymphoproliferative Syndrome (ALPS).

For a test required by the GCCF the swab has to be taken by a vet, and verified against the cat's microchip, and the vet has to post the swab & paperwork. You can't use results from a swab you've taken yourself.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Mayasmummy said:


> she is so beautiful and an amazing cat, I would feel sad to take her chance of having one litter away.


All cats are beautiful and amazing, breeding is a lot more than having a single litter. 
Your girl won't care if she misses the chance of a litter.

There's no reason not to get in touch with her breeder either, breeders connect around the world - the country makes no difference and they will likely want to hear where their cat has ended up. 
There may also have been an arrangement of not passing her on entire.


----------



## Helena91 (Feb 2, 2019)

Sounds like the OP has really thought about this and is trying to be responsible about it. I know a lot of friends who just let their female cats go out and have litter after litter until they eventually get round to spaying them. And incidentally I can't think of any complications or deaths which resulted from it (bar one where a really young kitten got pregnant and couldn't produce milk) so I think it's unfair and unrealistic to be giving OP the 3rd degree (or make out like she's trying to deactivate a bomb or something!) for trying to go about it in the right way. I've always wanted to have a litter from one of my own but never been in a position to do it, but when I am (hopefully soon) I would want to learn all the ins and outs and get proper advice from experts and vets. I've had brilliant advice from this site in other areas but reading some of these responses makes me nervous to ask for help, and I wouldn't want to end up acting irresponsibly or having to go to less credible sources.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the kitty is stunning!
Advice is sound- best to go to cat shows, get the kitty seen by experts, meet experienced breeders, meet potential studs and iso on..,
I would have done that if ever thought of breeding..,
But in the end people breed pedigree cats or dogs...

If you have a lovely cat on active register meeting the criteria?
And you want to go through all that it takes?
Then best of luck...

Must say I really think this kitty is beautiful!!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Helena91 said:


> I've always wanted to have a litter from one of my own but never been in a position to do it, but when I am (hopefully soon) I would want to learn all the ins and outs and get proper advice from experts and vets. I've had brilliant advice from this site in other areas but reading some of these responses makes me nervous to ask for help


Posters here are always helpful in directing people to good breeders for their breed of choice, advising on showing neuters, finding a mentor, networking & learning about the breed before jumping into breeding.

Breeding of moggies is of course frowned upon, and caution advised over people owning a pedigree that shouldn't be bred just because it's a ped.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Helena91 said:


> I've always wanted to have a litter from one of my own


Instead of breeding pet cats simply because you "want to have a litter" contact your local shelter or rescue and volunteer to foster a pregnant cat. There will be plenty to go around very soon. Win-win.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Helena91 said:


> And incidentally I can't think of any complications or deaths which resulted from it


Complications do happen. Cats occasionally need sections, some are poor mothers, some get mastitis.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@Helena91 complications do happen my Blue was very poorly during pregnancy requiring multiple admissions to the vets, kittens delivered by c-section. Her vets bill was was just under £4000 . The whole story is here https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pawsitive-thoughts-needed.513382/ 
Luckily I had a savings account to pay her vets bill, which was specifically there for unexpected pregnancy related vets bills. Aside from that I used a lot of my annual leave and existed on barely any sleep while I was feeding them.


----------



## Helena91 (Feb 2, 2019)

lorilu said:


> Instead of breeding pet cats simply because you "want to have a litter" contact your local shelter or rescue and volunteer to foster a pregnant cat. There will be plenty to go around very soon. Win-win.


Unfortunately not everyone is able to adopt, we were turned away by all our local shelters before we ending up buying from a breeder. They didn't want us since we live in a flat and rent, despite the fact that we are on the ground floor and far from busy roads. Lots of people around us have cats. We visited the RSPCA frequently and still do, and I must say most times we visit half the cages are empty, and most of the rest are reserved. It also took over 6 months for us to get to a kitten that was for sale before they were all sold, every person I called had sold out within a day of advertising. At least where I live we have a huge human population who seem to want cats!

Of course there can be complications with cat pregnancies, it's the same for humans but it doesn't put many people off. I'd like the experience just once, and am prepared for having to spend more money than I'd make, I would not do it for the money. I totally support adoption and have adopted and fostered many cats over the years, but I think there is still a place for responsible breeding, and I am interested in learning more about it, some advice on this thread (visiting cat shows etc) was very useful by the way.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Helena91 said:


> Unfortunately not everyone is able to adopt, we were turned away by all our local shelters before we ending up buying from a breeder.


I think @lorilu was suggesting fostering a pregnant cat rather than adopting a cat. IMHO it's an excellent preparation for breeding. You find out if having a pregnant cat & her kittens fits in with your lifestyle, you learn a bit about kittening, and you find out how hard it is for you to see the kittens go to new homes. I have a friend who fosters for her local Cat's Protection, all the cats & kittens in her care are indoors only regardless of what they might go to.


----------



## Helena91 (Feb 2, 2019)

OrientalSlave said:


> I think @lorilu was suggesting fostering a pregnant cat rather than adopting a cat. IMHO it's an excellent preparation for breeding. You find out if having a pregnant cat & her kittens fits in with your lifestyle, you learn a bit about kittening, and you find out how hard it is for you to see the kittens go to new homes. I have a friend who fosters for her local Cat's Protection, all the cats & kittens in her care are indoors only regardless of what they might go to.


Oh yes, I see what you mean. We had been talking about doing this actually as it would be a great experience without so much of the responsibility of it being your own pet. We are just a bit worried about bringing diseases into our house. We fostered before we had our own, but are more reluctant now.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Helena91 said:


> Oh yes, I see what you mean. We had been talking about doing this actually as it would be a great experience without so much of the responsibility of it being your own pet. We are just a bit worried about bringing diseases into our house. We fostered before we had our own, but are more reluctant now.


Any fosters should not mix with your own cats - they should be in a room of their own - and would suggest wearing an apron in that room and hand washing etc. on leaving it. I fostered 6 litters and never had a problem with disease.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Helena91

I am really surprised by your experience of Rescues - if you are in the UK. In the 10 yrs I have been involved with cat rescue, I have never known a Rescue to have any empty pens (cages) for more than a couple of days. The need for places is so great in most parts of the UK that many Rescues are full and constantly having to refuse to take in cats; many also have long waiting lists for admission.

Additionally, in my part of the UK (the South East) a potential adopter would certainly not be refused a cat because of living in rented accommodation in a ground floor flat. And as you are in a quiet area with no main roads or busy side roads near you, you would be perfect as an adopter in the eyes of most Rescues that I know of.


----------



## Helena91 (Feb 2, 2019)

I live in the midlands and I've seen quite a few people comment on rescue centre's Facebook posts that they were refused, and a couple of friends of mine gave up after trying for a few months to adopt from our local RSPCA, both of whom live in owned houses in residential areas, so I know we are not the only ones to have faced it. Of course I understand they have to be careful with who they allow to take their animals but we have a great home for pets and lots of experience with cats, so it seemed over the top, and obviously leads to people supporting breeding which isn't necessarily done responsibly, as with our eldest. The place we got her from turned out to be horrendous and she was at death's door. I wouldn't change her for the world but her start in life was not easy.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Additionally, in my part of the UK (the South East) a potential adopter would certainly not be refused a cat because of living in rented accommodation in a ground floor flat. And as you are in a quiet area with no main roads or busy side roads near you, you would be perfect as an adopter in the eyes of most Rescues that I know of.


I have to say that it is almost impossible to get a rescue animal out of certain shelters these days. You will be refused for a plethora of things, most of which are completely rediculous. Having children, wanting an indoor only cat, living in a flat, living in rented, working full time, being under a certain age, being over a certain age (usually 60!!!) will all get you refused here in the south west. The number of people I know who've bought a pet from the local free ads or from a breeder because they couldn't adopt from rescue is well into double figures. It really is a shame as perfect homes are being lost


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> I have to say that it is almost impossible to get a rescue animal out of certain shelters these days. You will be refused for a plethora of things, most of which are completely rediculous. Having children, wanting an indoor only cat, living in a flat, living in rented, working full time, being under a certain age, being over a certain age (usually 60!!!) will all get you refused here in the south west. The number of people I know who've bought a pet from the local free ads or from a breeder because they couldn't adopt from rescue is well into double figures. It really is a shame as perfect homes are being lost


Agree totally with the above ,I was refused a cat/kitten from a few local rescues simply because I did not want to allow "free roaming".
Its time rescues dragged themselves into the 21st century .
The world has changed since the "roses round the cottage door" era.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Helena91 said:


> I live in the midlands and I've seen quite a few people comment on rescue centre's Facebook posts that they were refused, and a couple of friends of mine gave up after trying for a few months to adopt from our local RSPCA, both of whom live in owned houses in residential areas, so I know we are not the only ones to have faced it. Of course I understand they have to be careful with who they allow to take their animals but we have a great home for pets and lots of experience with cats, so it seemed over the top, and obviously leads to people supporting breeding which isn't necessarily done responsibly, as with our eldest. The place we got her from turned out to be horrendous and she was at death's door. I wouldn't change her for the world but her start in life was not easy.


I'm in the Midlands myself and can direct you to a smaller rescue if it would help?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Helena91 - I too know of a smaller Rescue in the Midlands that has less stringent criteria for adopters, if you are interested. 

@Tigermoon and @buffie - I'm sorry to hear Rescues in your parts of the UK currently have such strict criteria for adoption.

It is true In my area most Rescues are not keen on cats being kept indoors unless they are FIV+, blind, deaf or have another physical disability. Cats are not homed to anyone
living near a main road, or busy side roads unless a cat-proofed garden can be provided. But I do know of smaller Rescues who will approve indoor only homes for adult cats, based solely on the temperament of the individual cat.

Ultimately it comes down to how keen a Rescue is to get their cats adopted. No right thinking Rescue worker wants cats languishing in pens in Rescues for months or years, waiting for the "perfect" adopter to appear. Likewise no sensible Rescue worker wants to refuse a much needed place in the shelter because the pens are full. But in areas where there are plenty of applicants wanting to adopt, it is inevitable really that Rescues can be more choosey about what kind of homes they will accept.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

chillminx said:


> @Helena91 -
> . *But in areas where there are plenty of applicants wanting to adopt, it is inevitable really that Rescues can be more choosey about what kind of homes they will accept*.


.............and there lies the problem.It is *the homes they will accept *that needs to change .
It is no longer accepted by many potential cat owners that allowing their much loved cat to go out to free roam is a good thing but they are prevented by many ,usually well known cat rescues , from giving a much needed home to those in their care .

Sorry this thread seems to have gone "off track"


----------



## Helena91 (Feb 2, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @Helena91 - I too know of a smaller Rescue in the Midlands that has less stringent criteria for adopters, if you are interested.





Rufus15 said:


> I'm in the Midlands myself and can direct you to a smaller rescue if it would help?


I would be interested to know about this, we aren't planning to expand our family right now but after we move it is definitely something we are considering. I have adopted cats before and after the bad experience we had with buying I would rather adopt again in the future.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Helena91 said:


> I would be interested to know about this, we aren't planning to expand our family right now but after we move it is definitely something we are considering. I have adopted cats before and after the bad experience we had with buying I would rather adopt again in the future.


I'll pop you a message


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Helena91 said:


> I would be interested to know about this, we aren't planning to expand our family right now but after we move it is definitely something we are considering. I have adopted cats before and after the bad experience we had with buying I would rather adopt again in the future.


Also have a look at Cat Action Trust, Nuneaton branch


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Helena91 said:


> I would be interested to know about this, we aren't planning to expand our family right now but after we move it is definitely something we are considering. I have adopted cats before and after the bad experience we had with buying I would rather adopt again in the future.


I will message you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

buffie said:


> .............and there lies the problem.It is *the homes they will accept *that needs to change .


Things will change, but with apparently at least 90% of UK cat owners wanting outdoor cats, I expect it will be a while yet.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Things will change, but with apparently at least 90% of UK cat owners wanting outdoor cats, I expect it will be a while yet.


I hope you are correct because until rescues stop advocating that cats should "free roam" owners will continue to allow their cats to wander in the belief that it is the only way for cats to be happy which we know is not true .


----------



## Pepperpots (Apr 3, 2016)

Here at Cats Protection (my branch at least) we definitely allow cats to go to flats, with children, dogs, other cats, indoor only, rentals (with permission from landlord). We just have to make sure that the home suits the cats particular needs and they will be happy there. And we’re always full to bursting!


----------

